# I found help! Life saver!



## hijab (Feb 23, 2015)

I wrote in the past weeks how I have been experimenting with herbal meds got my IBS-D. I have found a life saver. I have been taking an herbal medicine called SLIPPERY ELM. I take it in a capsule (400 mg - 3x a day ). For 2 weeks now I have not had one flare up and NO diarrhea. I was at the point with my IBS that I actually considered taking my life. It had taken over my life. I am 43 and recently divorced. I was not able to go out to eat, go out for a night and forget about even trying to find a date. I would have to not eat all day at work, just to make it through. I had fallen into a depression and my doctors would just tell me to adjust my diet and I could take meds that had awful side effects. I did a lot of research on this herb and now I swear by it. You can buy it on Amazon.com. $4.75 for 100 tablets, I think. You may need to adjust your dose. It recommends 4x a say but that made me constipated. I also drink peppermint tea once a say with a drop of peppermint oil in it too; which also is great for the stomach ( also available in Amazon) . I still make sure I stay away from foods that I know trigger flare ups, I try to exercise and eat well, but I can't recommend this enough. I would love to hear from anyone else who gas tried it!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your success. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Knyttet (Oct 21, 2013)

That's great to hear. I've heard that slippery elm is really good to help the stomach lining heal. I know aloe vera gel calms my stomach, maybe slippery elm would too. Have to keep it in mind. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's wonderful you found something that helps.

just one caution about slippery elm:

"Because it coats the digestive tract, it may slow down the absorption of other drugs or herbs. You should take slippery elm 2 hours before or after other herbs or medications you may be taking"

http://umm.edu/health/medical/altmed/herb/slippery-elm


----------

